# Nachwuchs?



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Von wann bis wann kann man Nachwuchs in Form von __ Goldfisch und __ Schleierschwanz im Teich erwarten? Dachte die Zeit wäre um und schon zwei Tage jagen sich die Fische...
Wie lange dauert das alles von Tag a bis sie da sind??


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Goldfische haben keine feste Laichzeit. Sie können je nach Wassertemperaturen zwischen Mai und August/September auch mehrfach laichen.
Nach erfolgreichen ablaichen dauert es ja ,je nach Wassertemperatur, auch noch 1-2 Wochen bis man Jungen im Teich überhaupt zu sehen bekommt

MfG Frank


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Goldfischnachwuchs habe ich schon (wieder) reichlich im Teich.
Die tun "es" die ganze warme Zeit durch, diese Wasserferkel.
Größe schon mehr als 2 cm


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Die glücklichen.... Wie alt sind die 2 cm großen denn?


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Schätze mal so 4-6 Wochen.
War nicht bei der Geburt dabei.
Am Anfang entwickeln die sich echt rasant, sind auch ein paar farbige dabei, die erkennt man schon ziemlich früh.


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Man sagte mir, die ersten Monate sind sie alle grau. Nach Ca. 6 Monaten bekommen die erst ihre Farbe


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist fast richtig, die Fische die "nur" rot werden sind bei mir alle am Anfang grau, fast schwarz, ein paar wenige sind dabei die am Anfang schon mehrfarbig sind.
Die meisten werden dann später weiß, wenige später auch doch rot und die wenigsten behalten dann die unterschiedliche Färbung.


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild von den Jungen aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Dann werde ich mal abwarten und . Mal gucken was da so passiert.


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Ach ja.. Schicke Fische!! Hoffe das meine dann auch so hübsch gefärbt sind..
Habe ganz schwarz, ganz weiß, ganz rot und gelbe Goldfische. __ Schleierschwanz auch in ganz schwarz, rot, rot/weiß und bunt. __ shubunkin habe ich nur bunte..
Sollen ja alles Goldfische sein.. Richtig?
Wenn ja ist es ja auch möglich, das die dich kreuzen?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo, Krallowa.
Fressen die Großen den Nachwuchs nicht auf?
ich hab' auch Goldfische, Schubunkis und Goldorfen im Teich, da ist nichts mit Nachwuchs.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## paulo (24. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Wenn ja ist es ja auch möglich, das die *dich *kreuzen?



ich hoffe nicht


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

sicher werden einige von den kleinen gefressen.
Natürliche Auslese halt, wenn alle überleben würden hätte ich in einem Jahr knapp 500 Fische im Teich.
Wenn ich heute Abend in den Teich schaue könnte ich auf Anhieb 50 Minifische zählen.


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

10% reichen ja auch voll aus!! Goldorfen habe ich auch... Das klar, das die dich nicht kreuzen.. Geht mir um die anderen. Wenn die machen... Jagen sich bestimmt nicht, weil die spielen wollen!! Gibt es dann Kreuzungen aus den Sorten?? Oder ist das möglich?


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

@ Goldkäferchen:
Goldfische fressen liebend gerne den Laich, werden unter normalen Umständen aber nie alles erwischen. Dass du keinen Nachwuchs hast, schiebe ich eher den Orfen zu. Ist doch eine tolle natürliche Geburtenkontrolle 

@ Schmiddi:
Ja, es sind alles Goldfische _(Carassius auratus_) und sie werden sich demnach auch kreuzen. Wobei das Wort Kreuzung dann nicht zutrifft, da es sich um eine Art handelt.
Was meinst du mit Schleierschwänzen? Oft wird diese Zuchtvariante mit normalen Goldfischen mit verlängerter Schwanzflosse (Kometen) verwechselt. Echte Schleierschwänze findet man eher selten im Gartenteich.
Und wie schon beantwortet: Nur die einfarbigen Goldfische werden dunkel geboren. __ Shubunkin und deren Mischlinge sind gleich (oder nach wenigen Wochen) bunt.

LG
Ansaj


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

So sehen die aus. __ Schleierschwanz halt. Ball mit Flossen.


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juni 2015)

Okay, das ist tatsächlich ein richtiger __ Schleierschwanz. Dann kann ich dir nicht sagen, was dabei heraus kommt und ob sie schnell genug sind um sich mit den normalen Goldfischen zu paaren.


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Das hinterherkommen ist nicht das Problem. Das wegkommen!!! Sie werden von den Goldfischen undShubunkin gejagt...


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Aber jetzt wo ich das lese

Mit Goldorfen gibt es keinen Nachwuchs, weil die den Laich fressen

Würde ich meine Goldorfen loswerden wollen.. 

Will auch mal Nachwuchs im Teich in Form von Fischen!! Nicht nur __ Molche und __ Kröten!! 
Oder ist hier noch Geduld gefragt?


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juni 2015)

Hi Schmiddi,
keine Panik.
1) Es muss ja nicht sein, dass die Goldorfen alles finden und fressen. Mit den richtigen Versteckmöglichkeiten und gutem Futter für die Orfen könnten Babys durchkommen. Außerdem gibt es auch bei Goldorfen Individuuen -  manche stellen Fischlarven nach, andere nicht. Wie viele Orfen sind es denn?
2) die meisten Goldfischhalter (meine Wenigkeit inbegriffen) würden sich weniger bis keine Goldfischbrut wünschen. Ohne Laichräuber ist dein Teich in Null Komma Nichts voll. 
3) Hättest du dennoch gerne unbedingt Nachwuchs, kannst du ja den Laich einsammeln und die Brut im Aquarium aufziehen. 
4) Die Option die Orfen abzugeben, erachte ich trotzdem als sinnvoll in Anbetracht deines Teichvolumens. Orfen werden groß und brauchen viel Schwimmraum.
LG
Ansaj


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2015)

Wie schon oft erwähnt, ich hab 4 Goldorfen 3 Katzenwelse 3 Koi und viele viele Baby Goldfische.
Jedoch sind Goldorfen in einem 6500 Liter Teich fehl am Platz.

LG René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wo ich das lese
> 
> Mit Goldorfen gibt es keinen Nachwuchs, weil die den Laich fressen
> 
> ...



die Orfen solltest bei der Teichgröße eh lieber abgeben. Schau mal hier im Lexikon bei Fische allgemein unter __ Aland (ist das gleiche wie die __ Orfe) nach. Das "Fischlein" was Thomas da in der Hand hält ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange bei Leuciscus idus 

MfG Frank


----------



## Schmiddi (24. Juni 2015)

Im so genannten Fachhandel sagte man mir, das ist ein muss im Teich und bei meiner Größe des Teiches sollten da schon 10 Goldorfen rein. Gesagt, getan. 8 sind nach dem Winter noch übrig... Sind aber erst 10cm...

Werde diesen Sommer oder im nächsten Frühling das Volumen noch verdoppeln.. 

Ist denn der Nachwuchs bei Goldfischen so extrem, das man lieber versuchen sollte es zu verhindern?

Hatte noch keinen Nachwuchs im Teich!!!


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juni 2015)

Auf den Fachhandel kannst du dich nie verlassen. Die wollen nur verkaufen. Orfen sollen ein Muss im Teich sein??? Haben sie dir auch gesagt wieso? Ich finde Goldorfen auch toll, aber bleibe lieber bei Koi und Goldies. Das würde mir sonst zu voll.
Laut deines Profils hast du auch noch Gründlinge im Teich. Das ist ganz schön viel auf 6500 l. Bei kleinen Teichen ist es sinnvoller sich auf eine (passende) Art zu konzentrieren.
Die Orfen sind noch klein, aber wenn sie erstmal wachsen und sich vermehren....

PS: Ja, Goldfische sind extrem. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich 100 junge Goldfische abgegeben und 40 große behalten. Mittlerweile sind es insgesamt bestimmt wieder so viele. Ich fange jedes Jahr Goldies raus und verschenke sie. Mein Teich ist schon etwas größer, aber auch das würden sie innerhalb weniger Jahre voll kriegen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin ganz zufrieden so, mit der natürlichen Geburtenkontrolle. Ist eben Natur, no problem... 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2015)

Schmiddi schrieb:


> Im so genannten Fachhandel sagte man mir, das ist ein muss im Teich und bei meiner Größe des Teiches sollten da schon 10 Goldorfen rein. .


Ja, der liebe Fachhandel. Der will verkaufen. In  Deinen Teich gehören gar keine Goldorfen. Das sind nämlich Streckenschwimmer, die ziemlich groß werden können, wenn sie dürfen. Die brauchen viel Platz. Und so leid es mir tut, den haben sie in 6.500 l nicht. Da kannst Du aber nichts dafür. Du solltest ihnen aber, wenn das Problem mit Deinem __ Goldfisch gelöst ist, eine neue Heimat suchen.


----------

